# Conseil d'achat pour un Ipad



## LaurentR (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un Macbook Air 13" qui fonctionne parfaitement et que je souhaiterai revendre pour faire l'acquisition d'un iPad. Voici quelles sont mes principales activités :

- Bureautique (Pages, Numbers) et web
- Gestion de mes comptes perso avec Moneywell
- Photos, retouche de photos pas de manière intensive
- Jeux du type Broken Sword
- Gestion de tâches avec Omnifocus

J'ai d'autres activités sur ordinateur telles que Second Life, Blender, mais j'ai accès actuellement à un Mac Pro qui me rend parfaitement heureux pour ça. Ce qui m'attire dans l'iPad, en plus de la portabilité, c'est l'aspect tactile et également la possibilité de l'utiliser pour lire des livres ou des journaux. J'aimerai bien y mettre des logiciels de dessin et apprendre avec. Ma question porte principalement sur le modèle d'iPad et surtout sur sa capacité. Je serai de prime abord attiré par la version 3, mais n'étant pas un photographe professionnel, est-ce que je verrai une grande différence par rapport à la génération précédente ? En terme de capacité, 32 ou 64 Go ? Il y a plus de 100  entre les deux et ça porte à réfléchir.

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juin 2012)

Ce sujet a été mille fois débattu !
Un peu de recherches sur le forum ou sur google et tu auras des dizaines de réponses (sans peut être trouver ton bonheur !)
Avec 404 messages tu n'es pas un novice donc tu dois bien avoir une bonne idée de la réponse !!
A moins que....Mais non, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## LaurentR (23 Juin 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ce sujet a été mille fois débattu !
> Un peu de recherches sur le forum ou sur google et tu auras des dizaines de réponses (sans peut être trouver ton bonheur !)
> Avec 404 messages tu n'es pas un novice donc tu dois bien avoir une bonne idée de la réponse !!
> A moins que....Mais non, n'est ce pas ?



Ça n'est pas faux. Mais bon, le trac devant l'achat du précieux ultime . Bon, je clos le sujet. Je trouverai bien la solution par moi-même


----------

